# everytime i squat even warm up set my knee hurts



## pampotch (Apr 28, 2005)

its like it has no greese. but after several warm up sets i can squat heavy again. yesterday it becomes worse squated 100lbs warm up and can only do 4 reps and it hurts.


----------



## pampotch (Apr 28, 2005)

also i jog early morning that day 25mins and just b4 i squat i did 15mins cardio dont know the name of that cardio machine.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 28, 2005)

The impact of jogging could have a negative effect on your knees (my uncle's knees are terrible from jogging on the cement road for so long). I'm not sure how long you've been jogging or what your age is, but it could be doing the same thing to you. Otherwise, you might want to take a while off from squatting, or switch to a machine press instead for a while. Seeing your doctor may also be wise. I'm sure a more experienced member will have a better answer. Good luck.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 28, 2005)

try and do some more single leg extentions. It might help build up a lil more strength
around your knee area. It is hard to say what the problem may be due to the fact 
i have know idea of your past medical history. did you ever injur your knee at all???


----------



## Newt (Apr 28, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> try and do some more single leg extentions. It might help build up a lil more strength
> around your knee area. It is hard to say what the problem may be due to the fact
> i have know idea of your past medical history. did you ever injur your knee at all???


I'm not doctor so everything I say is from experience or just my opinion, but I don't think leg extensions are the answer.  In fact leg extensions put much more strain on the knee as a whole than squats do.  I've had three knee surgeries and I can tell you that extensions are GREAT for rehab in building stability but not for helping reduce pain in the knees.  It sounds to me like you have some tendonidous in your knees.  This usually comes from prolonged impact on the joint.  I would take a break from everything for a week or two, especially jogging.  I don't know where you jog but if it is on pavement or a hard surface like that then that is almost surtainly your problem.  Running on hard surfaces like this will almost always cause this.  If you feel that you need to jog in the future you need to run on a track or grass to reduce the impact on your joints.  Remember that this is just may opinion, but it is also my experience since this has happened to me in the past.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Apr 28, 2005)

Squaggleboggin fix ur signature, ur goal is less than ur current...


----------



## pampotch (Apr 28, 2005)

im 26 been joggng past 3 years i think, yup most of the surface i run is pavement. cnt find any softsurface in my place.  if i gonna lay low on squat my ability to squat would greatly decrease.


----------



## kraziplaya (Apr 29, 2005)

i dont think jogging is the way to go for knee warmup....before i do squats i hit the bike machine...when your jogging you dont really bend at the knee all the way but on a bike you do....i havent tried knee extensions but that sounds good too...high reps with very low weight of course


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 29, 2005)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> Squaggleboggin fix ur signature, ur goal is less than ur current...


That doesn't necessarily mean it's a mistake. The only thing I see less than his current is his body weight, so it looks like he wants to lose some.


----------

